# نكت تجنن بجد



## candy shop (12 مايو 2007)

- واحد متجوز وقاعد في البيت وبيبص كتير في عقد الجواز...مراته قالت
له: بتبص في عقد الجواز ليه يا حبيبي؟" قالها: "مش عارف يا حياتي
المأذون كتب تاريخ انتهاء العقد ده فين ؟؟!!

2- واحد نشر في إعلانات مبوبة :مطلوب زوجة!!! تاني يوم جاله 100 جواب
فيهم نفس الرد: تاخد بتاعتي؟؟

3- واحد بيقول لمراته ... انا النهاردة عايز رومانسية فى البيت ...
راحت الزوجة سألت امها : يعنى ايه رومانسية يا ماما؟؟
الام : مش عارفة بس احتياطى إنقعى الرز


4- مرة واحد قال لصاحبه "عاوز أعمل مفاجأة لمراتي فى
عيد جوازنا" 

صاحبه : "هتعمل لها إيه؟" 
"هوديها
الصين" 

"يا راجل فى
عيد جوازكوا العاشر توديها الصين، أومال فى عيد جوازكوا الخمسين هتعمل ايه؟!!!!!!"

"هروح اخدها ! "

5- واحد ميكانيكي فتح مصنع شيكولاتة سماه كالاكسى


6- صرصار بيتفرج على التليفزيون لقى اعلان "ريد" قال أفلام رعب من أولها


7- واحد صعيدى راح لواحد بياع
تيليفزيونات بيسأله عندك تيليفزيونات ملونة البياع
قال له ايوه راح
الصعيدى قايله ادينى واحد أخضر

8- مرة ضابط مصري
وضابط اسرائيلي دار بينهم هذا الحوارالاسرائيلي: الا قوللي يا
انتم بتاكلوا ايه ع الفطار؟؟
المصري: فول بالزيت .
الاسرائيلي: طب بتاكلوا ايه ع الغدا؟؟؟
المصري: فول بالطماطم .
الاسرائيلي: أمال بتاكلوا ايه بقى ع العشا؟؟
المصري: فول بالبيض .
الاسرائيلي (بتريقة): أمال ايه الفرق بينكم
وبين البهايم؟؟
المصري: سيناء

​


----------



## lovebjw (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

هههههههههههههه
حلوين يا كاندى يا سكر 
وربنا يبارككى 
وايه هو صح الفرق بين المصرين والبهايم غير سيناء
وجميلة بتاعت الميكانيكى


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ميرسى ليك انت  على الرد  وربنا يوفقك
يا lovebjw​


----------



## man4truth (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

*شكرا على النكت الظريفة دى​*


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*


ميرسى على الرد يا man4truth​


----------



## وسيم ابو جوليان (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

نكت حلوة زيك


----------



## kamer14 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ههههههههههه تحفه بجد


----------



## تون (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

فى منتها الروعه شكرااا ليك كتير​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عسسسسسسسسسسل بتاعت احتياطى انقعيلة رز

فظيييييييييييييييييعة تحفة تجننننننننننننننننن

عايزين نكت تانى عن الازواج يا كاندى يا عسل انتى​*


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ميرسى لزوقك يا وسيم​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر اى خدمه​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ميرسى اوى يا تون ههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ميرسى ليكى يا فراشه يا حببتى على ردك الجميل 

انا قلت اغير شويه شغالين على البنات على طول

شويه بقى تغيير ههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

*هههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا كاندى بجد​*


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ميرسى ليكى يا فراشه يا قمر​


----------



## snow_white7 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ودى  من  عندى 

>An Italian, a Frenchman and a Se3eedy went for a job interview 
>>>in
>>> >>England.
>>> >>
>>> >>
>>> >>Before the interview, they were told that they must compose a
>>> >>sentence in English with three main words: green, pink and 
>>>yellow.
>>> >>
>>> >>
>>> >>The Italian was first:
>>> >>"I wake up in the morning. I see the yellow sun. I see the 
>>>green
>>> >>grass and I think to myself, I hope it will be a pink day."
>>> >>
>>> >>The Frenchman was next:
>>> >>I wake up in the morning, I eat a yellow banana, a green pepper
>>> >>and in the evening I watch the pink panther on TV."
>>> >>
>>> >>Last was the Se3eedy:
>>> >>"I wake up in the morning, I hear the phone "green... 
>>>green...", I
>>> >>pink up the phone and I say
>>>"Yellow?"..
>>> >>
>>> >>
>>> >>


----------



## snow_white7 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ودى  من عندى

>An Italian, a Frenchman and a Se3eedy went for a job interview 
>>>in
>>> >>England.
>>> >>
>>> >>
>>> >>Before the interview, they were told that they must compose a
>>> >>sentence in English with three main words: green, pink and 
>>>yellow.
>>> >>
>>> >>
>>> >>The Italian was first:
>>> >>"I wake up in the morning. I see the yellow sun. I see the 
>>>green
>>> >>grass and I think to myself, I hope it will be a pink day."
>>> >>
>>> >>The Frenchman was next:
>>> >>I wake up in the morning, I eat a yellow banana, a green pepper
>>> >>and in the evening I watch the pink panther on TV."
>>> >>
>>> >>Last was the Se3eedy:
>>> >>"I wake up in the morning, I hear the phone "green... 
>>>green...", I
>>> >>pink up the phone and I say
>>>"Yellow?"..
>>> >>
>>> >>
>>> >>


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

يعنى دا اخر كلام عندك ههههههههههه

 يا snow_white7​


----------



## snow_white7 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> يعنى دا اخر كلام عندك ههههههههههه
> 
> يا snow_white7​



عفوا  مش  فاهمه  يا  كاندى:new2::big36:

بس  النكته  دى  عجبتنى اووووى  فقلت اكتبها

دا  انا  قعدت  اضحك  عليها  يومين.:t11::t11:

بس  بجد  النكت  اللى  انت  بتكتبيها  حلوووووووووه  اوووووووووى  كمان.:t11::t11:


----------



## Tabitha (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> -
> 3- واحد بيقول لمراته ... انا النهاردة عايز رومانسية فى البيت ...
> راحت الزوجة سألت امها : يعنى ايه رومانسية يا ماما؟؟
> الام : مش عارفة بس احتياطى إنقعى الرز​






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حاموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت


+++


----------



## snow_white7 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*



> w_candyshop_s قال:
> 
> 
> > -
> ...


----------



## mazzikanoo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*:t11::t11::t11::34ef::34ef:


----------



## mazzikanoo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

جااااااااااااااامدين مووووووووووت​


----------



## mazzikanoo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

*حبة نكت قديمة ...
واحد فقير ماشي من ادام الجزار وباصص للحمة بتركيز ... وقال لها حتروحى النار..
واحدة عجوزة عمالة تتنطط فوق الكنب ...ليه؟؟؟؟علشان يقولولها : بس يا بنت ..
مرة واحد خلقه ضاق... اداه لأخوة الصغير
واحد بخيل ابوه مات ... عيط عليه بعين واحدة
واحد بخيل اتجوز... راح شهر العسل لوحده
8 صعايدة ماشيين ورا بعض ... وقعوا فى بلاعة واحدة
مسكوا 6 صعايدة بيلعبوا على الطريق الصحراوى ... اللي يتخبط مرتين يطلع برة
واحد صعيدى وقع فى بير ... نزلولو حبل طلع مشنوق
.................... كفاية عليكوا كدة عشان انا مش فاكر حاجة تاني النهاردة.................*​


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ميرسى ليكوا ياجماعه

على الرد

والباقيه تأتى​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
عسل اوى النكت دى يا سالى 



> 4- مرة واحد قال لصاحبه "عاوز أعمل مفاجأة لمراتي فى
> عيد جوازنا"
> 
> صاحبه : "هتعمل لها إيه؟"
> ...



تحفه بجد ويارب تكريمنا بحبه نكت حلوه زى دول كده​


----------



## tina_tina (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

حلويين
شكرا جدا


----------



## candy shop (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

شكراااااااا ليكوا على الرد​


----------



## noraa (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

مرسى ليكى  كتير وممكن اضيف  نكتة مرةواحد  سواق  راكب عربية نصف  نقل  ومعاة فراخ  عدى على الكمين  الظابك واقفة  اية اللى معاك دة  قال يا باشا دى فراخ  قالوا ورنى  شاف الفراخ لقاها تخينة قوى واكلة يعنى قالوا  الله انت بتاكلها اية  قالواوالله يا باشا انا بيسهم  فى الارض وهما اللى بياكلوا قالوا الله يقرفك قوقالوا غرامة 1 جنية ومشى عدى على كمين تانى  راح الظابط واقفة وقالةوااية اللى معاك دة قالوا فراخ المهم بيقولا انت بتاكلهم اية  قالوا كرواسون ولنشون  قالوا  لماالفراخ تاكلكدة البنى ادمين ياكلوااية  غرامة 100جنية راح عدى على كمين 3 راح الظابط واقفة وقالوا معاك اية قالوا فراخ  قام شافهم  بيقولا انت باكلهم اية  قالوا والله  يا ابية انا بدى كل فرخة  نصف جنيةوهيى تاكل اللى عايزة ؟ وشكرا


----------



## mazzikanoo (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

جميييييييييييييلة يا نورا ...
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ميرسى اوى يا نورا يا حببتى على الرد


وعلى النكته الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ميرسى ليك يا مايكل​


----------



## mazzikanoo (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

*العفو يا فندم احنا تحت الامر​*


----------



## candy shop (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ميرسى يا مايكل​


----------



## romyo (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> 4- مرة واحد قال لصاحبه "عاوز أعمل مفاجأة لمراتي فى
> عيد جوازنا"
> 
> صاحبه : "هتعمل لها إيه؟"
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفه بجد
شكرا يا w_candyshop_s​


----------



## candy shop (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

شكرااااااااا ليك يا روميو

اى خدمه​


----------



## shadymokhles (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

*ههههههههههههههههه النكت جميله اوى *​


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ميرسى ليك يا شادى

هههههههههه​


----------



## mazzikanoo (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

*النكت دى..................... قديمة..*
*واحد غتت اوى اوى وقع فى حفرة قال لى نفسه احسن.....مشى تانى وقع فى حفرة تانى قال 

والله ما انا طالع​*
*اتنين مساطيل واحد بيقول للتانى يا أخ هوه النهاردة الحد ولا التلات رد وقاله يا عبيط النهاردة الاتنين راح قاله يا راجل !!!!!!!!!!!!!! الاتنين مع بعض؟؟؟؟؟!!!*​
*مره واحد عبيط واحد احول فتحوا مطعم الا حول وقف علي الطاسة يعمل طعمية ويرميها بره والعبيط يقول تش*​
*واحد منوفي كان ناذر نذر انه لو خلف ولد يصوم عشر أيام و فعلاً ربنا أكرمه و جاب ولد و الراجل صام العشر أيام بعديها بكام يوم الولد مات المنوفي خصم العشر أيام من شهر رمضان​*


----------



## mazzikanoo (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

*النكت اللى فاتت دى غتتة شويتين... خدوا بقى الحبة دوووووووول​*​
*واحد بواب كل يوم ينزل ينادى على مراته
ويقول لها : عاوزة حاجة قبل ما أروح الشغل
فتقوله : لا
يروح قاعد على الدكة​*
*بيقولك مرة واحد قرر يرشح نفسه رئيس الجمهورية، مسكوه بتوع أمن الدولة و قالولوا أنت عبيط ولا ايه،
قالهم هو شرط؟*​
*مره واحد احول سجل في الجيش...... حطوه في قسم القصف العشوائي*​
*عملوا مسابقه لتعجيز الكمبيوتر عن اي سؤال
كل ما حد يسأل سؤال عن اي حاجه .. يجاوب عليه الكمبيوتر بالتفصيل في اقل من دقيقه
جه عم ملخفن حط ورقه فيها السؤال بتاعه ...... الكمبيوتر اتحرق وطلع دخان وهباب
الناس قالتله : سؤالك كان ايه ؟؟
ملخفن : جُلت له ابو قردان قبل ما يخلف قردان كان اسمه ايه؟؟؟*​
*كفاية كدة بقى ...​*


----------



## moussa30000 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

نكت  خفيفه وجميله ميرسى


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

حلوين يا مايكل

 ابعت تانى

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ميرسى ليك يا موسى​


----------



## noraa (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ماشى  يا ياريس مشكور على النكت وحلوة قوى بتاع المنوفى


----------



## mazzikanoo (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

*مسطول راح المحكمة القاضى بيسأله انت متجوز مين؟قاله:واحدة ست,القاضى قاله 
انت هتهرج؟ امال فى حد بيتجوز راجل , قاله :اه اختى

مسطول ماشى فى الشارع فقابل واحد قاله: ازيك يا محمد انت اتغيرت اوى يا محمد عنيك ووشك وكل شكلك اتغير اوى يا محمح , رد عليه وقاله لكن انا مش محمد ... فقاله وكمان غيرت اسمك يا محمد


واحد صعيدى دخل محل اجهزه كهربائيه

الصعيدى:- لو سمحت التلفزيون ده بكاااام

البائع:-امشى اطلع بره ما بنبعش لصعايده

الصعيدى:-خرج متضايق ولبس بدله وركب شنب ودخل تانى 
وقاله منغير لهجه الصعايده لوسمحت التلفزيون ده بكام

البائع:- امشى اطلع بره ما بنبعش لصعايده

الصعيدى:- خرج تانى ولبس لبس وحده ست

وقاله لو سمحت الTV ده بكااااام

البائع:- امشى اطلع بره ما بنبعش لصعايده

الصعيدى :- اتخنق جااااامد و قاله طي انت عرفتنى ازااااااااااااى 

قاله علشان ده مش تلفزيوون دى غساله يا حمااااااااااااااااااار

مرة واحد كسلان جدا كان فى لجنة الامتحان القلم وقع منه فى اول اللجنة فقام سلم الورقة

مرة اتنيين مساطيل راكبين عربيه فواحد بيقول للتاني "حاسب قدامك شجره" فمردش عليه راح مزعق شويه وقال "حااااسب قداااامك شجرة" برضه مردش عليه طراااااخ خبطوا في الشجره فقال الاول "مش قلتلك قدامك شجره" رد عليه وقاله "اعملك ايه مش انت الي سايق"*​


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

نكت جميله يا مايكل

ههههههههههه

ميرسى ليك​


----------



## merola (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

جماااااااااااااااااااال او يا كاندى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

ميرسى ليكى يا ميرولا يا حببتى​


----------



## hard_angel (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

مشكور .......

              الاسرائيلي (بتريقة): أمال ايه الفرق بينكم
              وبين البهايم؟؟
             المصري: سيناء
بالعضل ..........


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نكت تجنن بجد*

شكرا ليك يا hard_angel​


----------

